# This made me laugh



## PLUMBER RICH (Dec 21, 2010)

found this dodgy pipework in ceiling


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PLUMBER RICH said:


> found this dodgy pipework in ceiling


Nice install Rich! Bending is a lost art...

Good Job! :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

i can see the HO at Blowes now. "I need one of those wiggly bendy things to fix my leak"


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PLUMBER RICH said:


> found this dodgy pipework in ceiling



speechless :blink:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I would almost venture to say if they would have cleaned the joints a little better that is a work of art. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It amazes me that people can install something like that and make it all up and it not leak. If I tried that it would look like a yard sprinkler going everywhere


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

you guys dont know art when you see it?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They did not even burn the wood too much.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I bet not one of us could replicate that. It truly is a thing of beauty like a Picasso


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I bet not one of us could replicate that. It truly is a thing of beauty like a Picasso


Worked on instrumentation crew for several months building local cogeneration facility. 1/8" to 1" stainless tubing and a pair of benders. Wasn't really good at it when I started...

I could duplicate that.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Now you all know when you were a apprentice running copper for your very 1st time it looked sorta like that!:laughing: Than it must of been his 2nd time since he didn't burn the wood to bad.


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I bet not one of us could replicate that. It truly is a thing of beauty like a Pic*ass*o


A little finishing touch.


----------

